# Performing Geese



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi










At least I think they were entertaining us :lol: :lol: Taken from the RV window this afternoon

stew


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

I know this is what you do, but thats a stunning picture.

Not taken on a Kodak 110 then?


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

_Not taken on a Kodak 110 then?_ not quite Adrian. Took it on the Canon Eos 5d with a 28-200mm at the 200mm end.

Took the autofocus off and manually focused - always better in my opinion

stew


----------



## Biglol (Jul 16, 2007)

artona said:


> Hi
> 
> _Not taken on a Kodak 110 then?_ not quite Adrian. Took it on the Canon Eos 5d with a 28-200mm at the 200mm end.
> 
> ...


Yup, found that out myself too. (great shot by the way)

Biglol


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Doncha just luv Canons? :wink: Beautiful photo, Stew.

Any Photoshopping on that photo, BTW?

Gerald


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Not too much Gerald. This was the full frame, straight out of the camera shot










Its testiment to the quality of the canon optics that I only used half of the frame to create the photograph. I did a 9"x6" print to give to the site owner and its bitingly sharp

stew


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

artona said:


> Hi
> 
> _Not taken on a Kodak 110 then?_ not quite Adrian. Took it on the Canon Eos 5d with a 28-200mm at the 200mm end.
> 
> stew


You see Stew
, as soon as someone says this sort of thing its a foreign language.
I've tried to learn it, but no matter how I try, ( and I have ) I cant spend more than 5 minutes reading about Focal lengths, and exposures, and sstill remain conscious. Its not in me nature I think; Still an excellent photo though, love the details on the wings, 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Stew great pictures, but as we kept geese I can tell you that you have to get close to then to see if they are "Performing Geese", but I know from experience they don't bite they sort of bruise you! how about Shona takes the picture and you standing next to them :lol: , now thats entertaining. Thanks Bob.


----------

